# gpu-z show always dedicated memory 0 MB (geforce 650m gt + windows 8)



## chronek (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello,

 I have windows 8 pro on msi laptop what is with nvidia geforce 650m gt 2GB gddr5 + intel hd 4000. When i run games or benchmarks gpu-z always show 0 MB use of dedicated memory and 50-500MB use of dynamic memory. Is it show correct? Or it is a bug of gpu-z, driver or windows 8? 

Mike


----------



## interman (Mar 4, 2013)

I have the same problem on similar platform. It's weird. How is it possible that a dedicated card takes huge amount of memory from RAM while VRAM stays unused, even when amount of VRAM is equal to 2GB. I should not be.
Besides, it would be nice if gpuz shows name of core as "Kepler", not as GK107, as on Radeons.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2013)

Does GT 650M have dedicated graphics memory? or does it use only main memory?



interman said:


> Besides, it would be nice if gpuz shows name of core as "Kepler", not as GK107, as on Radeons.



"Kepler" is the name of the architecture, like "GCN" on recent AMD cards


----------



## interman (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably all mobile GT6xxM have its own dedicated VRAM, which is displayed in the main window of GPU-Z in every single case.



> Does GT 650M have dedicated graphics memory? or does it use only main memory?



It has, but gpu-z displays something different as part of usage charts.


----------



## chronek (Mar 4, 2013)

It have 2 GB gddr5 dedicated graphics memory, gpu-z see it. Is any other program who can show usage of graphic memory?


----------



## chronek (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay found nice app , GPU Shark , it show in detailed mode some memory usage , still don't know if it is dedicated or dynamic


----------



## interman (Mar 6, 2013)

Or try nvidia inspector.


----------



## Naki (Mar 7, 2013)

chronek said:


> It have 2 GB gddr5 dedicated graphics memory, gpu-z see it. Is any other program who can show usage of graphic memory?



There are lots! MSI AfterBurner, EVGA Precision and many more.


----------



## chropose (Mar 20, 2013)

Same problem here, but with XFX Radeon 7970 Black edition. Any ideas?


----------



## Naki (Mar 20, 2013)

chropose said:


> Same problem here, but with XFX Radeon 7970 Black edition. Any ideas?


What does the AMD System Monitor show?
How about Sapphire TriXX?
EDIT: What Windows OS and what video driver version do you use? Try an older/newer AMD video driver.


----------



## chropose (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello Naki, sorry for late reply.

I'm not sure how to deal with AMD System Monitor. As for sapphire Trixx, here's what it says:







Afterburner OSD shows 500-ish MB of memory usage while playing Skyrim on ultra high @ 1280x960.

I'm using Windows 8 Pro with Catalyst 13.3 beta 3 driver.

Thank you.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Mar 21, 2013)

If you're referring to the "Memory Usage (Dedicated)" in the "Sensors" tab of GPU-Z, I think you are thinking of something different.  Mine shows a null value as well, but this is normal.  The memory size you are thinking of is in the "Graphics card" tab and is the "Memory size".






The "dedicated" memory in GPU-Z is the amount of system (non-GPU) memory that is reserved for use by the graphics card (whether or not it is needed), whereas the "Dynamic" memory is the amount of memory that is actually being used by the graphics card at any given time for textures etc..  With DirectX 9 and before, all data in graphics memory was required to be duplicated in system memory and thus there was "Dedicated" system memory for graphics, usually equivalent to the memory capacity of the graphics card but sometimes bigger.  With DirectX 11 and above, system memory is allocated for graphics dynamically and there is no "Dedicated" memory.  Furthermore in DX11 and above there is no requirement that the the graphics memory be replicated in system memory, so the only time system memory is used is when the GPU runs out of graphics memory.  This frees up a lot of system memory and is the reason why there is no "Dedicated" memory for you or any system running DX11.

This link also gives a good explanation of this.
I hope this clears things up.


----------



## chronek (Mar 22, 2013)

This link show that windows 7 getting rid of the system memory copy entirely, but with my laptop and windows 7 i see dedicated memory use , with windows 8 not .... I think it is bug of gpu-z or windows 8 have another strange graphic architecture what not use gpu graphic memory at all ....


----------

